# First Time ABTs



## mkriet (Jul 4, 2016)

Went to a large family party for the 4th.  I wasn't smoking any meat so I decided to try some ABTs.  They were a pain to make such a large batch, but I will definitely make again.   Next time I'm going to leave some seeds in for more heat. 













20160703_095315.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Jul 4, 2016


















20160703_095911.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Jul 4, 2016


















20160703_120341.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Jul 4, 2016


----------



## unlgrad2002 (Jul 4, 2016)

Nicely done. I havent made those in a long time. Probably do them soon now though. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 5, 2016)

MKR, They are a pain to make BUT worth the effort.Yours look scrumptious!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice job!

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks so tasty! If you haven't used it the whipped cream cheese works out great!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 5, 2016)

these look great...  what I do is..  save some of the seeds/membranes and then add them back into the cream cheese mix with about a dozen peppers left to fill ... works good... I mark these with toothpicks so as to no confusion ...


----------



## disco (Jul 19, 2016)

They look very good!

Disco


----------

